# Question



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Okay, lets say these 2 dogs produced some pups.

Sire:









Dam:









Does this mean their pups will get like them? That wide? Or is there something you can do to make them like 1503 Henry's dog Killer? Like exercise or something?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

you can make your dog thinner and more defined but it will be geneticly the same.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

good post Blue


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Genetically I understand, but that doesn't mean physically right?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

genetics have alot to do with physical appearance just keep your dog in shape and you should have a good looking bully.i think genetics has everthing to do with it but you can give your dog a push in the right direction. don't let it get all fat and lazy.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Ty. Because when I get a bully in the future, I want an RE bull that is clean and cut.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

work em. .


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, pretty much. I'ma ask 1503 Henry how he works his bulls.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

good idea he has it down!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No you couldn't get a pup from those two looking like 1503 dogs. You could get it conditioned and in better shape than those dogs, but 1503 dogs are not just in good shape , but bred with better proportions and builds to begin with.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Might as well try to buy one from Henry. loool


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I recognize that hand and the baggy pants.... Is that top one a mikeland dog? I have a bunch of pix of his dogs and they all have the same background.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I forgot where I got the pics from. lool


----------



## AlabamaPits (Sep 20, 2009)

*IMO WORKING A DOG OUT HAS ALOT 2 DO WITH THE FATNESS!*


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> you can make your dog thinner and more defined but it will be geneticly the same.


Diddo I would also like to add that a conditioned dog is not all you have to worry about. You must also consider the build and confirmation of the parents. Like that first dogs 4 head is just all off makes him look like a mutant or something. All in all genetics plays a huge role in physical development as well.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

the dogs will look like there parents its all genetics. 
the pups will be thick boned and always prone to be overweight.
there chest will be too big to breathe correctly and their heads will 
over power there necks. believe it or not in the ambully world those
dogs is what you consider bullies and the breeders know that they are 
just bred for a certain look not ability or conformation.
these are also the type of dogs that dont live past 7-10 years old.

if(probably never) i were to get a ambully i would go with something crossed
with razors edge and mikelands dogs and look for a breeding of more leggier dogs.


----------

